# minispotlights and connections



## jjm2958 (Jul 11, 2009)

So, I ordered one of the minispotlights to try it out and it is great. Going to order more, but I'm curious to know how to hook up several of them to one power supply. With this picture off of minispotlight.com:










Can you have multiple sections like this through the entire run of the wire? i.e. have this junction with a couple lights coming off of it and then extend the main power supply a few feet and have another junction (extend, junction, etc).

Also, I have an old low voltage landscaping transformer (12 volt output) that I thought I might be able to use (since it has a timer built-in). How many lights would I be able to put on that transformer?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Yes, you can use a terminal or barrier strip for multiple spotlight connections, just be sure you're wiring them in parallel or you'll run out of voltage pretty quickly. Your transformer may work for this - what voltage do the spotlights require? And what is the amp rating on the transformer?


----------



## jjm2958 (Jul 11, 2009)

Otaku said:


> Yes, you can use a terminal or barrier strip for multiple spotlight connections, just be sure you're wiring them in parallel or you'll run out of voltage pretty quickly. Your transformer may work for this - what voltage do the spotlights require? And what is the amp rating on the transformer?


The spotlights say they use 12v. The transformer has a sticker which says 120V, 1.0A IN MAX and 12V, 88Watts out MAX


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

According to a watts to amps calc, you have a 7.3A power supply. You could run a LOT of LED spots with it. I don't know what the spots current draw is, but probably 20-50mA. Make sure thepower supply is putting out 12VDC, not 12VAC.


----------



## jjm2958 (Jul 11, 2009)

cool, sounds good. Thanks. Yes, the spots are between 20 and 30mA.


----------

